# freeRADIUS help needed



## blind0ne (Jul 20, 2022)

Hello, 
Just looking for someone to help of exploring freeRADIUS server. I need to somehow get familiar with server in order to apply additional profiles to the NAS, but now I'm somewhere close of being alone because of some tragic situation in local area. Please help, even might pay for explanations. The server configuration files looks too complicated, finding myself just jumping around without any vision. 

I would be kindly thankful for any links or info (maybe even p2p contact through internet). 

Piece to your house.  Hope I writing this cry message in the right place. 

Excuse me for being so not tactful


----------



## blind0ne (Jul 20, 2022)

As far as I can see this file called 'comments' inside etc explain the whole schema of my config currently running, and here it is:

```
# -*- text -*-
##
## free style comments
##
Date: 2020-04-24
Nice, working freeradius config
Service: PPPoE subscribers
        Authorize:PERL
        Auth:CHAP
        Post-Auth:PERL
        Accounting:PERL
        Chain: NAS --> query --> perl(authorize) --> CHAP(Auth) --> Perl(Post-Auth) --> Perl(Accounting)
```

My guess is such that, I need to find something described by string "Perl(Accounting)"


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2022)

blind0ne said:


> help of exploring freeRADIUS server.


Well, the first question you should ask yourself, do I know what RADIUS is and how is it used? If you don't know what you're dealing with, configuring will be more difficult. 



blind0ne said:


> As far as I can see this file called 'comments' inside etc explain the whole schema of my config currently running


Those are always welcomed. At least the previous person that maintained it explained the "what" and "how". 



blind0ne said:


> My guess is such that, I need to find something described by string "Perl(Accounting)"


Perl is a scripting language. My guess is somebody wrote some perl scripts for 'authorization' (who can do what) and 'accounting' (who did how much). The order is a bit odd though, you commonly 'authenticate' (is user X really person X) first, then 'authorize' (person X can do 'this' but not 'that'). Accounting probably keeps track of who was online, when and for how long.


----------

